# My Web Site is Up!



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I finally finished my web site for my pet sitting business! :clap: Please take a look and let me know if you have any suggestions. 

Furever Friends Pet Sitting, LLC


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I love it Julie!!

The only suggestion I have is maybe include an "about me" section....


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Your website looks great and the fees look like they are very affordable. A question or two, though:

Do you offer pet sitting in the pet's home?
Do you offer overnight/weekly pet sitting in YOUR home?

I find that these two services are in high demand! I know that I am nervous about going anywhere and leaving Midis with someone I don't know (once ruined a Yorkie's potty habits by leaving him at the Vet's for boarding for a week! Never made THAT mistake again!)

My sister always has a pet sitter come to her home and stay with her dog because the dog is elderly and on medications that must be given daily. I know when I had my elderly Malt on meds I never went anywhere that I couldn't take him because I did not trust anyone else to give him his meds and watch his behavior and health like I did. Do you offer these types of services? If not, think about it. These are the types of ppl that won't just leave their pet with anyone and will pay whatever is necessary to feel comfortable about where and who they leave their pets with. Those with younger, and more well adjusted dogs might not be willing to pay so much for brief visits and walks and feeding. I don't know... I would not leave my Midis alone at home for days without someone to sleep with.  He's not going to be staying in his kennel all day and night with only walks and feedings twice a day. 

You asked for opinions, and since I've been faced with the dilemma, these are mine. Your website looks GREAT! Really! Congratulations on that!

Cyndi
Edit: And, BTW, if you post Jessica Simpson's pic on your site, you've got a winner of a business!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

It looks great Julie! 

Josie says: Would it be extra to come to Nebraska?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 30 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643184


> I love it Julie!!
> 
> The only suggestion I have is maybe include an "about me" section....[/B]


I have thought about adding an "about me" page too! I just haven't had time and wanted to get this part out.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it is very attractive and I hope you just do great in this new venture! I don't mean this to be critical at all, but the proofreader in me must let you know that accommodate does have 2 m's. I almost didn't say anything, but I know I'd want to know if I were you. But anyway ... I think you are so on the right track, and I admire you for following your dream! I pray God blesses your new business! (Any chance you might relocate to Alabama???)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643185


> Your website looks great and the fees look like they are very affordable. A question or two, though:
> 
> Do you offer pet sitting in the pet's home?
> Do you offer overnight/weekly pet sitting in YOUR home?
> ...


I will only be offering pet sitting in the pet's home. I will be bringing pet's into my home at this time. 

LOL! My husband would just die if I put a pic of Jessica on my site....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 30 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643186


> It looks great Julie!
> 
> Josie says: Would it be extra to come to Nebraska?[/B]


Awwww....we wish could come to Nebraska!  Yes, it would be more...the price of a plane ticket...LOL!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 30 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643196


> I think it is very attractive and I hope you just do great in this new venture! I don't mean this to be critical at all, but the proofreader in me must let you know that accommodate does have 2 m's. I almost didn't say anything, but I know I'd want to know if I were you. But anyway ... I think you are so on the right track, and I admire you for following your dream! I pray God blesses your new business! (Any chance you might relocate to Alabama???)[/B]


Thanks for letting me know about the spelling of accommodate! I will update it first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your website looks great Julie :thmbup: ,especially the cute pic of the fluffs looking out of the window. Hope you have great success with your new business.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The site looks fantastic, Julie!!! :Good luck: I love the picture of Tango and Tillie on there!!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 30 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643199


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643185





> Your website looks great and the fees look like they are very affordable. A question or two, though:
> 
> Do you offer pet sitting in the pet's home?
> Do you offer overnight/weekly pet sitting in YOUR home?
> ...


I will only be offering pet sitting in the pet's home. I will be bringing pet's into my home at this time. 

LOL! My husband would just die if I put a pic of Jessica on my site.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!

So, you will be offering pet sitting in the pets' home, meaning someone could come and stay the night/weekend/week at the house of the pet and actually play "parent' during that pet sitting? If so, I would really play this up on your website because this is SO important to those of us who sleep with our pets and treat them like our children. As it is your site doesn't mention this (or maybe I just missed it; and sorry, if that is the case: my bad).


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643208


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 30 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643199





> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 30 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643185





> Your website looks great and the fees look like they are very affordable. A question or two, though:
> 
> Do you offer pet sitting in the pet's home?
> Do you offer overnight/weekly pet sitting in YOUR home?
> ...


I will only be offering pet sitting in the pet's home. I will be bringing pet's into my home at this time. 

LOL! My husband would just die if I put a pic of Jessica on my site.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!

So, you will be offering pet sitting in the pets' home, meaning someone could come and stay the night/weekend/week at the house of the pet and actually play "parent' during that pet sitting? If so, I would really play this up on your website because this is SO important to those of us who sleep with our pets and treat them like our children. As it is your site doesn't mention this (or maybe I just missed it; and sorry, if that is the case: my bad).
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I won't be able to do overnight visits right now because it's only me and I cannot leave Tango & Tillie at night!  Maybe if my business gets busy enough I can hire someone that will be willing to do that.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 30 2008, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643202


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 30 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643196





> I think it is very attractive and I hope you just do great in this new venture! I don't mean this to be critical at all, but the proofreader in me must let you know that accommodate does have 2 m's. I almost didn't say anything, but I know I'd want to know if I were you. But anyway ... I think you are so on the right track, and I admire you for following your dream! I pray God blesses your new business! (Any chance you might relocate to Alabama???)[/B]


Thanks for letting me know about the spelling of accommodate! I will update it first thing tomorrow morning!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I spotted that too - Gracie's Mommy, a kindred spirit, beat me to it!  - Just checked your Services page and found
another - an extra "i" in medication. Other than that, I think your site looks great and I wish you great success in your new
venture!!! :Good luck:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

your site is so cute!! congrats!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...Julie, your site looks great! I hope the phone calls start rolling in! :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your website looks great. I wish you great success with your business.


----------



## Beou (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like a very nice website, love the picture of the two dogs looking out of the window in the right. I wish you the best of luck with your site. :aktion033:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks great! I like the idea of an about me page too. That is something I always tend to click on when I go to websites. Also, after you have a few clients maybe add a page with referral letters or comments that they have.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Your site looks great!! I hope you have great success!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love your site and I think it's great that you're doing this. I wish I had a pet sitter. I agree that you need to work yourself into overnight sitting. I never go anyplace that I can't take the girls and its really hard sometimes. I'd give anything to find someone I could feel good about leaving the girls with for a few days and I'd want them in their own home. I also think it's important to do the about me page. I would want to see that and know a little about you before I called to check on your service. 
I know you've probably already thought about this but you need to take a sign and business cards to all the groomers and vet offices in the area. I would think that most people looking for that service would call those places first. Most vets have a bulletin board for that type of advertising. 
I hope this goes well for you and I sure wish you were in my area! I need to find a good pet sitter 
Jane


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

It looks fantastic! :aktion033: I wish you all the best with your new business! :Good luck:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I think your site looks great!! Good luck to you on your new venture! : ) (I wish you lived closer to me, we could sure use a good pet sitting service around here!) :biggrin:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your site looks great Julie! I'm closer than Nebraska.....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah Julie!!!!!! The site looks great!!!! I love that T&T are the mascots. Best of luck with everything. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 1 2008, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643330


> I love your site and I think it's great that you're doing this. I wish I had a pet sitter. I agree that you need to work yourself into overnight sitting. I never go anyplace that I can't take the girls and its really hard sometimes. I'd give anything to find someone I could feel good about leaving the girls with for a few days and I'd want them in their own home. I also think it's important to do the about me page. I would want to see that and know a little about you before I called to check on your service.
> I know you've probably already thought about this but you need to take a sign and business cards to all the groomers and vet offices in the area. I would think that most people looking for that service would call those places first. Most vets have a bulletin board for that type of advertising.
> I hope this goes well for you and I sure wish you were in my area! I need to find a good pet sitter
> Jane[/B]


I have already been distributing my business cards. I've taken them to Petco, a dog training facility, on the table of my manicurist (she said 2 people already took a card!), my vet & 3 other vets, on the table on my hairdresser, & to an apt. complex that just opened...they are going to put them in their welcome packet! Hopefully, I will start getting some calls. I think it may take a little longer due to Hurricane Ike and everyone still cleaning up from that. Oh-I also put them at a overpriced dog speciality store that is near a really wealthy part of Houston. I would love to get some clients in there! Cross your fingers for me! rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Your site looks great! I, too, like the idea for an About Me page!

:Good luck: I'm sure your business will be flourishing in no time!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best of luck, Julie!! I think your site looks great.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Your website looks great. I wish you the best in your new business. A trustworthy petsitter is a true asset; once you get a couple of clients, word of mouth will spread quickly.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great site.. wishing you MUCH $UCCE$$ !!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 30 2008, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643184


> I love it Julie!!
> 
> The only suggestion I have is maybe include an "about me" section....[/B]



I agree, or even offer references upon request.


----------

